# 2007 NBA All-Star Game



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Eastern Conference ALL-STARS Starters*






































VS

*Western Conference ALL-STARS Starters*






































*Bench Players on Eastern Conference*













































VS

*Bench Players on Western Conference*





















































*Head Coaches*








vs.









*NBA Tip-Off on TNT - 8 PM EST

Live from *









​


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Some point in the game, T-Mac and Arenas should exchage 40 footers like they did in the Katrina charity game last year 
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Or1unYKgweQ"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Or1unYKgweQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

No Nash or Kidd, so I'm expecting this game to be quite sloppy


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

I like the West's starters and bench better than the East, and think both coaches are trash, so the West


----------



## Rockstone (Jan 21, 2004)

I'm guessing Caron Butler doesn't have a picture but he's not enough to give the East good odds anyway. The West will take this one easily.

Dirk's a starter too.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I think the West players are going to be a little more motivated to pull out a win after last year's defeat.


----------



## Benjie (Aug 1, 2005)

When was it announced that STAT was starting? I thought it was a lock that Dirk is starting and Duncan is playing Center.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

KG at SF, Duncan at PF, and Dirk at center, maybe.

Oh, yeah I'm all for West like always.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Benjie said:


> When was it announced that STAT was starting? I thought it was a lock that Dirk is starting and Duncan is playing Center.



It was announced this week Dirk would be starting. He must've not seen or forgot.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

I hope they put a mic on someone

Tim Duncan was funny last year


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

EastSide baby. :cheers:


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

East


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

Im hoping the east will win again.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Definitely rooting for the West...game should be underway in about an hour or so.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Damon Jones is wearing this hideous blazer and somehow NBATV thinks he makes a good correspondent


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

"If I got to choose a coast I gotsa choose the East. I live out there..."


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

West, West, West.


----------



## box3876 (Jul 4, 2006)

East


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Who stickied this?

And I hope TNT knows half the world ignored that ******* intro.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Yeah baby, let's get this thing started! Go East!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> Who stickied this?
> 
> And I hope TNT knows half the world ignored that ******* intro.


That was ****ty.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Thats creepy. It looked like Duncan was wearing a Cavs warmup. I bet Lebron wouldn't mind that.


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

That is a nice introduction


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Ok yeah...they're definitely both wearing Cavs colors.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

40 minutes? Damn...


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

^ I know eh, it sucks...

Lol, The Raptor is _the_ best mascot in the NBA. He's everywhere...


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I better watch family guy.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The Iceman said:


> ^ I know eh, it sucks...
> 
> Lol, The Raptor is _the_ best mascot in the NBA. He's everywhere...


The Bulls mascot is more famous.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Since when is KG 7 foot


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The Phoenix Gorilla >>>>

If T-Mac and Vince are in the same building, they're together.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

_Dre_ said:


> The Phoenix Gorilla >>>>
> 
> *If T-Mac and Vince are in the same building, they're together.*


Bestest buddies


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

...And why would people want to throw away Wizards jerseys?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Is it just me or does Wayne look like an oompa loompa


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Damn this crowd really sucks. I don't think they know how to yell or clap...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

There was something a little fake looking about him.

BTW, this intro sucks. They should have gotten Jim Jones...it'd be the perfect song for this.

And isnt it kind of tampering when Lebron throws the diamond up?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^That sign Lebron is throwing up is to rep his hometown, Akron OH.

At least everyone in CLE hopes so :biggrin:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Last year's intros were better.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Well, I'm out for maybe until half time...hope it's a great game!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> ^That sign Lebron is throwing up is to rep his hometown, Akron OH.
> 
> At least everyone in CLE hopes so :biggrin:


Yeah the Roc is pretty much a New York sign


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Phenom Z28 said:


> Damn this crowd really sucks. I don't think they know how to yell or clap...


They've never had a pro sports event. They have to learn.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

What The **** Happened To Boozer's Face?!?!


----------



## Smockgirl (Apr 20, 2005)

Phenom Z28 said:


> Damn this crowd really sucks. I don't think they know how to yell or clap...


I'll take it over those kids who would never shut up.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Everyone on the west seemed depressed...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Hibachi! said:


> What The **** Happened To Boozer's Face?!?!


it looks like he has chicken pox or something

duncan looked like he didnt want to be part of the intros, at all


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

viva las vegas



he sounds so annoying


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Husstla said:


> viva las vegas
> 
> 
> 
> he sounds so annoying


Yeah that was awful! NBA trying to be PC and not select any potentially "offensive" musical acts.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

How in the hell does Wayne Newton make so much money? He freakin sucks!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

was anyone else getting tired of wayne newtons ridiculously obvious lip synching???


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Thank god I had last year's all star game taped. This year's intro compared to last year's intro is like comparing a hobo guitarist performance(this year's intro) to an Eminem concert(last year's intro).


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

LOL i was just going to post that, obvious lip-synching


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

Did anyone else think that we was lip syncing it?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm surprised Stern finally got some balls and got some music people want to hear. 


Really though, people go on and on about it being music that reaches a broad audience..but noone listens to this ****.


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Yeah that was awful! NBA trying to be PC and not select any potentially "offensive" musical acts.


HAHAHHA I love your avatar. Never change it


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Newton looks pretty good for 64 7/8s. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wayne_Newton


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

One of them should be be-bopping during the anthem.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

xray said:


> Newton looks pretty good for 64 7/8s.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wayne_Newton


Any surgery possible i bet he's had.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

lets get to the game already, damn


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

4BiddenKnight said:


> Thank god I had last year's all star game taped. This year's intro compared to last year's intro is like comparing a hobo guitarist performance(this year's intro) to an Eminem concert(last year's intro).


dont hate on solo hobo performances until you have heard wesley willis on keyboard.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

No comments on the Seigfried and Roy intro? That was ridiculously bad.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

DaBruins said:


> No comments on the Seigfried and Roy intro? That was ridiculously bad.


one of them were attacked by a tiger, and is lucky to be able to stand and even be alive


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

DaBruins said:


> No comments on the Seigfried and Roy intro? That was ridiculously bad.


You should read up...

KG looked kinda bad on that starting lineup.

BTW, still wondering who the golden boy is?


----------



## Smockgirl (Apr 20, 2005)

Intro definitely lacking in the flame department.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol, Arenas takes the first shot


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

OneBadLT123 said:


> one of them were attacked by a tiger, and is lucky to be able to stand and even be alive


Yeah, I heard some pity boos.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

Arenas throws up a brick. Good lord that was bad.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, Shaq usually finishes that.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

****, put out someone who actually wants to be in the game, like butler


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

wow what a clank fest so far


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I wish they could put a better incentive to win these game.

The only incentive right now is to not get injured.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Dre can you please do me a favour, I posted in the wrong forum, the Pipen one for the all star. How do I remove from that one?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sloppy so far


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

T-Mac is too smooth.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Theonee said:


> Dre can you please do me a favour, I posted in the wrong forum, the Pipen one for the all star. How do I remove from that one?


What happened?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> What happened?


I posted in the wrong thread. I mean't to post here, but instead I posted on Pippen thread.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

As a Cavs fan, it's refreshing to get to see Lebron THROW an alley-oop.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Here we go, the game has finally started. James to Wade for the alley-oop!

14-11 West...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Theonee said:


> I posted in the wrong thread. I mean't to post here, but instead I posted on Pippen thread.


Fixed.

Lol, the game is fine, noone needs incentive.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Lol, the game is fine, noone needs incentive.


I want DEFENSE!!!!!

lol


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Lol, the game is fine, noone needs incentive.


Lol. Thx


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Lol, Kidd aint going anywhere..


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Ok that's 4 straight posts with "lol" in it. (5 now, I guess)

Let's stop now.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Yes!!! The highlight reel is in the game


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Howard is such a man-child


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Dwight Howard has some of the biggest shoulders I've ever seen.


----------



## Seattle2Finals (Nov 1, 2006)

Amare looks terrible so far


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

Brandname said:


> Ok that's 4 straight posts with "lol" in it. (5 now, I guess)
> 
> Let's stop now.


lol stfu


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, Jermaine was all alone when he scored that one.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lol wow, Jermaine tipped the ball into his own basket...


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

Bron has some pretty sweet tattoos.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why do coaches always play Lebron so many damn minutes in every all-star game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

:lol: Bron get out of the game


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

No!!!! Bad Lebron! Bad Lebron! Don't hurt yourself...


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Dwight Howard looks like David Robinson on steroids.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

josh howard is in the scoring book! yee!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Wow Lebron.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

Bron is feeling it..


----------



## Smockgirl (Apr 20, 2005)

Wow. He hit both FTs!


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

I bet DHow eats babies.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

d.howard is a beast!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Howard just a monster. Love his game


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

So it seems Amare and Dwight are trying to put on a show


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwight Howard is a beast.

Amare is taking every shot


----------



## Seattle2Finals (Nov 1, 2006)

Dwight Howard = baby Shaq


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Dwight is a BEAST


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Howard just a monster. Love his game


A monster that eats babies.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

dwight is a gun


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Even surrounded by All-Stars Dwight is like a man among boys.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

i like this amare vs dwight. i want to see that for the next generation.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

Bron's failure is the play of the game.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Mike D'Antoni is a mad scientist.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

dho making a early play for mvp


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

A shot every ten seconds? Good lord, I love this.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Teammates with the lob?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lol at a foul on a fast break!!!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hahaha, foul to prevent the fast break.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

All the default stars are in the game:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

melo has a sweet jumper


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vince shoulda made that


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Vince Carter has no idea what he plans on doing until he gets into the air.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

Anthony is feeling it tonight. He has such a smooth stroke, I love watching him play.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

You know what, lol Vince is too much man


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Boo, what an ugly dunk by Vince...


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

Oh Vc!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

James getting jealous of Carter.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

For some reason, I've never really minded Vince Carter in the All-Star game all that much.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

Bah, what's Hamilton doing in there? He's the most boring player out there besides maybe Billups. Damn fundamentals.

Parker shoots it over DHow, nice.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

He's a big man Dwayne.

DO IT AGAIN DO IT AGAIN!


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

why is rip wearing the mask? does he expect to get hit on the nose by his fellow all stars?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Dirk needs to demand the ball, make it fun for us Mavs fans


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

DuMa said:


> why is rip wearing the mask? does he expect to get hit on the nose by his fellow all stars?


Doesn't he run a severe risk of it being permanently injured if he gets hit again? I thought it was something like that.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

DuMa said:


> why is rip wearing the mask? does he expect to get hit on the nose by his fellow all stars?


he seriously needs to get over wearing the mask.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Undefeated82 said:


> he seriously needs to get over wearing the mask.


If he breaks his nose again it could be career ending.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Saint Baller said:


> Dirk needs to demand the ball, make it fun for us Mavs fans


thats whats up...does he even demand the ball on the mavs?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Did Shaq have a hard time backing down Okur? I miss the 2001 Shaq.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Brandname said:


> Doesn't he run a severe risk of it being permanently injured if he gets hit again? I thought it was something like that.


If he breaks his nose again he'll need to have surgery that could put him out for a potentially long period of time...


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> If he breaks his nose again it could be career ending.


ok nevermind. why doesnt he just get a detachable nose like m.jackson?


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Pop 'em like Skittles. Ray Allen with another threeee!

48-33 West...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

East attending the masonry convention.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The 30 year old still has hops


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

dirk is the man!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

wow

and where is Wade, jeez.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Boo, Vince with yet another unimpressive dunk...



Hey Vince, I thought you said dunking was overrated?


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

Vc Gain


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

East Bench getting killed


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The only thing west does it shoot 3 pointers, and east VC dunks.


----------



## Seattle2Finals (Nov 1, 2006)

the west has too many shooters on the squad, cant let Ray heat up


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

:cheers: Congrats Caron!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Man this East team sucks


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The east have enough bricks to contruct a ten storeyed building.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

j.oneil is the only one playing defense


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Come on Eddie, take out Jermaine, let's see Bosh out there!


----------



## Seattle2Finals (Nov 1, 2006)

Shaq's knee's might give out soon thats like his third time getting hung on the rim


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

DuMa said:


> why is rip wearing the mask? does he expect to get hit on the nose by his fellow all stars?


Are you serious?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Where the hell is wade? for real


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

the jordan 22 commercial is nice, but the shoes are horrible


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Well, the West is missing Steve Nash, Yao Ming, Carlos Boozer and Allen Iverson - they hardly have any point guard at all - and they're still dominating.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Doesn't he run a severe risk of it being permanently injured if he gets hit again? I thought it was something like that.


yeah i know that but the AS game doesnt have much contact as a regular game. i think its pretty safe runnin without the mask. at least look good for the pictures, rip


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

myst said:


> Where the hell is wade? for real


He is now, and probably will play till the end of the half. Bron shouldnt be in so soon though


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Anyone sense some type of friction between Bron and Gil


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

East needs a PG. Wade or Lebron needs to start trying to create for the team more


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

i guess d'antoni is still mad at kobe for dunking on nash. put the man in the game!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

nevermind lol


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Where the heck is JJ?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

the west is looking like the lakers missing layups after kobe passes


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Amare with a strong put-back jam.

61-43 West...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

is there even a crowd in the building?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Freaking D Antoni, put the starters back, we voted to see them, not to see them rotting on the bench.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Undefeated82 said:


> i guess d'antoni is still mad at kobe for dunking on nash. put the man in the game!


He was saying something about his back earlier.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

this game isnt as exciting as i thought


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Theonee said:


> Freaking D Antoni, put the starters back, we voted to see them, not to see them rotting on the bench.


Cry a ****ing river. They're up 20, everyone's getting good time and he's not rotating starters/bench; he's just rotating people in.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

yeah where is joe johnson!


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

joe johnson yet to see burn


every year the west is up by like 30 then lose the game in the 4th


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

i couldve lived without seeing carrot top for the rest of the year. thank you TNT


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Whoo-wee, Kobe with a sick dunk!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Arenas wants to drop 60.


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

T-Mac singing 'Viva Las Vegas' was awesome. He was even on tune a bit.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

46 pts for the East, wheres all the firepower?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

am i the only one who doesnt want to see parker in the game? hes not exciting


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

If Nash was playing, the West would have 100 points.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Damn, I have a feeling this is going to be a blowout just like the Rookie/Sophomore game...


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

haha, i went to nba.com to check the current minutes and they have anthony parker from the raptors instead of tony in the all star game. lol


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> am i the only one who doesnt want to see parker in the game? hes not exciting


If it wasn't for the Horny Coaches wanting to see Eva, he will not be there in the first place.


----------



## Seattle2Finals (Nov 1, 2006)

Garnett holding down the paint!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Holy crap KG


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Garnett Says Get That Out Of Here!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

East just not playing with enough intensity. Half the team going through the motions


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Dwyane Wade just ate some Spalding. He got REJECTED by KG!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Don't do that again Wade.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

KG MASSIVE BLOCk !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wade better make up for that with a dunk on KG at some point tonight. That was put into the crowd.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Please, make some subs. The East sucks. Put some shooters in....Carter.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

East needs to get Howard back in the game


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Wow Prince.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

the east need dwight in the game, he only has 7:30 minutes so far. he was playing the best for the east.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Why is Parker playing so much?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

kobe and melo pushing for that mvp


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

wow that was a long shot Lebron.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

was that an air ball by lebron?


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

*Anthony Alley Oop Dunk Shot: Made (12 PTS) Assist: Parker (5 AST)*

Hooray for not having Foxtel.


----------



## Seattle2Finals (Nov 1, 2006)

take out Tony Parker d***


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

A record most points in half?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

j.johnson in the scoring book.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Undefeated82 said:


> was that an air ball by lebron?


It hit the front rim.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

the east is just shooting three's


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Sloppy play.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Brandname said:


> It hit the front rim.


my fault, looked kinda weird.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

dwight has tiny ears


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Get Bron, G and Wade out of there.........They lost this game for the EAST.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

It's the first half - you heard it. East can come back. And they don't play until late third quarter and the fourth quarter.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Undefeated82 said:


> the east is just shooting three's


They have the most selfish *****s on the court. And **** their coach. Why you got bronze in the game chucking shots and shooting the EAST out of the game. God dammit....


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

HB said:


> Why is Parker playing so much?


because the coach wants the Spurs tired? haha Seriously i think it is because the West has no other PG.

Kobe wants the MVP haha:yay:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lets hope the East makes a run to get back in the game. Tighter game down the stretch is alot more enjoyable to watch..


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Seems Bron and Gil are trying to jackup shots as soon as they get the ball


----------



## Seattle2Finals (Nov 1, 2006)

Air Fly said:


> They have the most selfish *****s on the court. And **** their coach. Why you got bronze in the game chucking shots and shooting the EAST out of the game. God dammit....


It's just an All-Star game calm down


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

For some reason it seems like D'Antoni would be a better All-Star coach than Eddie Jordan. hahaha


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

so, its halftime and so far the only players scoreless for the west are m.okur on zero field goals in 9 minutes 0-2 free throws, for the east, c.butler 0-2 with only 3:50 minutes and chris bosh 0-2 on 11:31 minutes.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

They gotta get rid of Mason...that guy is annoying as ****!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I want the West to score 200 points.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Air Fly said:


> They have the most selfish *****s on the court. And **** their coach. Why you got bronze in the game chucking shots and shooting the EAST out of the game. God dammit....


Kobe has almost shot more than Arenas and LeBron combined... The East just can't buy a rebound


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

How the hell did Kobe get 17 points? He did that in such a flow... Where-as Arenas is going to cause the east to lose.

I really wanted to see the West reach 80 in the first half :sadbanana:


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

high scorers for the east are l.james the only one for east in double figures with 16, gillie with 8, wade with 6 and shaq with 6


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

Kobe's got 17? Damn....he really is doing it quietly, he's MVP I guess.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The West has taken only 4 more shots than the east and rebounded 5 more.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Hibachi! said:


> Kobe has almost shot more than Arenas and LeBron combined... The East just can't buy a rebound


rebounds are very close 32-27 west.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

East will rally back to win it just like they always do. They'll go smallish in the 3/4 quarters, and put the clamps on defensively.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

can we get an announcer for the halftime show next year that can pronounce things so i dont have to hear about the "circ dus ole" or "christina aguerlera"


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow, Lebron is 100% from the Free Throw line.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Kobe's been on the receiving end of a lot of dunks and alley-oops.

Although he managed to take 4 three pointers also without me even realizing it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Boxscore:

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=270218032


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Toni sucks

Didnt she go bankrupt in the 90's?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The reason for the disparity I think was that the East came out shooting contested jumpers, and the West came out dunking the ball. Happens every year. Second half the east will get serious, play Vince Carter at powerforward, and go to town on the West.

DWade will end up with the MVP.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Toni sucks
> 
> Didnt she go bankrupt in the 90's?


Hense why she's performing in Las Vegas.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

t.braxton has a horrible voice


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Wow. Finally a show that's interesting (Cirque De Soleil).


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

And Iverson will win the MVP for the east.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

It was funny how Amare and Dwight were dominating play for a short stretch. I didn't figure that would last. I knew the rain of 3 pointers would be coming soon.

I'm surprised Shaq has played as much as he has. He's funny prior to the game but pretty boring during the game nowadays.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

That asian batton throwing performance was cool as hell.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

Can't we have bald Britney perform...for once, I'd want to watch her.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The Slut machine is on.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Theonee said:


> The Slut machine is on.


Christina Aguilera is ****ing awesome. You take that back right now! :rant:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Christina has such a wonder voice.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

One on One said:


> Can't we have bald Britney perform...for once, I'd want to watch her.


I am not that drunk yet.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Phenom Z28 said:


> That asian batton throwing performance was cool as hell.


No kidding. Those are the best shows in Vegas (Cirque De Soleil) and cost about a $100 bucks for a decent seat. They just needed to be that the entire show instead of this **** >_>.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Phenom Z28 said:


> Christina Aguilera is ****ing awesome. You take that back right now! :rant:


:yay: :yay: :yay:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Theonee said:


> The Slut machine is on.


I'd do her still. Shes probably the coolest of of all these "pop divas"


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

futuristxen said:



> The reason for the disparity I think was that the East came out shooting contested jumpers, and the West came out dunking the ball. Happens every year. Second half the east will get serious, play Vince Carter at powerforward, and go to town on the West.
> 
> DWade will end up with the MVP.


the reason for the disparity has been the west passing the ball, which lead to dunks and open jump shots.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

So little but such a great voice


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I'd do her still. Shes probably the coolest of of all these "pop divas"


She's the best, the others fail miserably.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Nice, next she should take the top off.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

supermati said:


> She's the best, the others fail miserably.


fo sho!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

best voice ever...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Hasnt she done an All-Star game or something before?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

That is what I call entertainment.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

If Aguilera ever decided to do some screaming black metal I'd quit my job and become a stalker.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Phenom Z28 said:


> If Aguilera ever decided to do some screaming black metal I'd quit my job and become a stalker.


Too bad she is married to a half alive half dead guy.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

BTW Wayne Newton was clearly lip singing...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The West has such better big men than the East.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hibachi! said:


> BTW Wayne Newton was clearly lip singing...


I dont understand how me makes so much money. He gets paid like a million dollars a show. His voice is horrible, and it was obvious on top of it all, he was lip singing.

Tickets to his shows cost into the thousands... Stupid


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

DaBruins said:


> No comments on the Seigfried and Roy intro? That was ridiculously bad.


u guys think stern put them into the all star intro because of the comments of tim hardaway on gays? seems like something stern would do.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Who the **** is Wayne Newton? I flipped the channel to American Dad, when that thing came.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Brandname said:


> The West has such better big men than the East.


Welcome to 2002


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Fun first half in the All-Star game. West dominating; same thing happened last year, and then they lost. Let's see what happens here.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> Welcome to 2002


Yeah, I know. Maybe with Bosh and Howard and a possible KG or Gasol trade, the East can start to catch up soon.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Brandname said:


> The West has such better big men than the East.


Yeh...Howard and O'Neal are scrubs..................................................................................................


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Hibachi! said:


> BTW Wayne Newton was clearly lip singing...


haha he was, he also wears a ton of make-up


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

25 assists on 35 field goals for the West say it all. So many ball hogs on the East


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Phenom Z28 said:


> Yeh...Howard and O'Neal are scrubs..................................................................................................


They're not scrubs. But the West has Duncan/KG/Amare, etc. That's tough to go against.

EDIT - Oh yeah, and that Dirk guy.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh, and since I haven't been able to mention it...I agree with the rest of you that Wayne Newton is horrible.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

Kobe is the best in the game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

East comes out flat. Come on, make the game competitive.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I am loving that Dwight-Amare duel


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Now they are playing defense.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

chris bosh is in the scoring book


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

PUT DIRK BACK IN THE GAME 

haha I want Dirk in!!


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Missed alley oops, make my dog bark.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Howard and Amare going back and foth


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Jesus Arenas is gunning tonight.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Let it go Gil, you are not getting MVP. Stop chucking and distribute the ball


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I want Dwight to take a jump shot for once


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Jesus Arenas is gunning tonight.


It's more the type of shots he's taking. Those pull up 3's just look bad...especially when you're the PG


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Chris Bosh always disappears in All Star games because he is soo unselfish.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

HB said:


> 25 assists on 35 field goals for the West say it all. So many ball hogs on the East



And they might have more if the two best current all-star point guards, AI and Kidd weren't out. The West is way more unselfish. The east is full of guys who need Isos and postups.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I want Dwight to take a jump shot for once


East should just feed him down low


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

am i the only one who gets pissed when you miss part of the game because they are telling an an uninteresting story about someone else

i hope tony doesnt come in after the break


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> It's more the type of shots he's taking. Those pull up 3's just look bad...especially when you're the PG


Yeah, that's what I meant. Those possessions where he just runs up and shoots.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> am i the only one who gets pissed when you miss part of the game because they are telling an an uninteresting story about someone else
> 
> i hope tony doesnt come in after the break


I was about to say the same thing when they were *** kissing Eddie Jordan.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Mary J looks like she doesn't care much.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Blowout city.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

East down 30..


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

James is waiting to dunk instead of playing defense.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Lebron alley


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wade having a bad night..


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Yes those clowns are out

LOL @ the camera panning to the botox section


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

w.newton is one funny looking dude


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Theonee said:


> James is waiting to dunk instead of playing defense.


Why do I get the impression you don't like Lebron? :biggrin:


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

looks like wade isnt so effective when the refs dont give him all those ticky tack foul calls


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Amare knocking down those jumpers like Ray.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Amare is playing really well. Wade isn't having a good game. He was going to have to come up big if the East wanted to compete.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

kobe is running the point pretty nice


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Everyone on the East looking for their own offense. West moving the ball around


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobe is playing the part of Nash to Amare and the Matrix.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The West is really reflecting Mike D'Antoni's style. The East is not.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Amare has added so much to his game with that Jumper. He might get MVP.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Arenas and Wade are playing poorly. Kobe or Amare for MVP, likely. They're looking smooth.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This is boring. Not competitive AT ALL


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

East better make some baskets to make this competitive.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Amare will probably be the MVP.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

This vegas crowd sucks ***


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

See Marion yawn as he ran back to the bench? lol


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i want to see more of the starter back out there. kg, dirk, tmac...


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

east sucks ***.... offense is horrible.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> This vegas crowd sucks ***


not making a great case to get their own franchise


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

hahaha, the East is shooting 42% in an ALL-STAR GAME.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

rock paper scissors for it? lol


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Brandname said:


> The West is really reflecting Mike D'Antoni's style. The East is not.



No, they definitely are. Everybody ignores me when I say the Wizards are a one pass-Iso type of team.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The East has too many killer scorers to roll over like this.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Arenas loves the 3s. He has shot 8 shots, 7 of which are 3s.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

_Dre_ said:


> The East has too many killer scorers to roll over like this.


I think that's their downfall in this game...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

_Dre_ said:


> The East has too many killer scorers to roll over like this.


It was clear in the beginning when the West was challenging inside drives and the East just let people layup or dunk. Intensity isn't there and without a PG to push the ball, it's ugly.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> No, they definitely are. Everybody ignores me when I say the Wizards are a one pass-Iso type of team.


No, I meant the East is not reflecting D'Antoni's style.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Scoring is over, now it is time for Kobe to rack up assists haha MVP MVP! :yay:


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Am I the only one who sees the arena very dark?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Has Matrix ever been in a dunk contest? He'd be nice.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Is it only me, or does Carmelo looks like Iverson?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

the west bench...71 pts...the east team...80


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Eddie Jordan doesn't know about tdefense.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

ray has got such a sweet stroke.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The West just doesn't know how to miss.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lol, ray allen has shot about 4 three's in 4 consecutive trips down the court


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Haha, Ray doesn't care if they're up by 30.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

supermati said:


> Am I the only one who sees the arena very dark?



This reminds me of Atlanta, it was dark there too. LA and Denver were really bright.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

dirrrrrrrrrrrrrrk!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Another 3 by West.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Where is JJ hiding?


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

Theonee said:


> The West just doesn't know how to miss.


They have much to learn from the east.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

dirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrk!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Now I am praying for a miss, everytime west shoots so that it can be competitive.


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

Its not fun at all.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Come to think of it, are there any pure points in the East not named Kidd


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

119 with a full quarter to go... :banana:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man East down 119 to 88. That is ugly.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

wow joe johnson-M.I.A

he only played like 4 minutes and already outscored caron butler with less shot attempts..


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

You guys can't clown the crowd when the game isn't nearly competitive. And all the stars here wouldn't be indicative of the kind of crowd they'd have. It's probably close though.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

HB said:


> Come to think of it, are there any pure points in the East not named Kidd


Billups


----------



## Smockgirl (Apr 20, 2005)

HB said:


> Come to think of it, are there any pure points in the East not named Kidd


Um. Chauncey?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

HB said:


> Come to think of it, are there any pure points in the East not named Kidd


andre miller, perhaps


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Billups


Billups doesn't push the tempo enough for this type of game. At least when your down 20


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

*41 assists on 53 FGs* for the West.... Damn.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Smockgirl said:


> Um. Chauncey?


Chauncey is not a pure point at all


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Billups doesn't push the tempo enough for this type of game. At least when your down 20


Maybe we can convince Nash to put on a blue jersey and make this competitive again? :biggrin:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

HB said:


> Come to think of it, are there any pure points in the East not named Kidd


Raymond Felton, who should be here next year
Andre Miller
Jason Williams
TJ Ford
Jamaal Tinsley

umm...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Why would any team want to be in Vegas? They have no real permanent fanbase... This is one of the worst all-star games I have EVER seen. The East just doesn't give a crap out there. They are outmatched and outhustled. There should be some kind of a mercy rule...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Tmac = Amazing


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

The EAST badly misses AI, The West sucks they steal all the good player form the east.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Phenom Z28 said:


> *41 assists on 53 FGs* for the West.... Damn.


haha d'antoni system really does work without nash!


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

It's ending in 10 minutes for sure.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wade must be hurt or something, he looks awful


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The West adding to the misery of the east.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

All the big guys in the West can shoot.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

LOl. There is a pure pg , Shaq.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Down to 27... A moral victory for the East?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Jokes galore, Shaq you tool


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Nice pass by Lebron to Wade.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Finally Shaq giving a show.:clap2:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hahaha, Shaq is hilarious. I wish he would have made that.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Is there a more entertaining guy out there than Shaq? This guy can get both teams off the bench to watch...


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Carmelos is LMFAO.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Only Shaq could've entered the game at this point and livened things up. Only Shaq.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Shaq should be PG.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

You know...Shaq just made a lot of PG/SG's look really, really bad.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Dirk and Melo's reactions to that was priceless


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Shaq at PG would be dangerous, because most of the PGS are small, he could just bulldoze his way through them like a Hot Knife on butter.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

I second that, Shaq for MVP as PG!!


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

Disgusting!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

i remember when he almost made a 3 with lakers it rimmed out. he's always been a funny guy


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Shaq is awesome haha


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Theonee said:


> Shaq at PG would be dangerous, because most of the PGS are small, he could just bulldoze his way through them like a Hot Knife on butter.


 ...and foul out after the first 6 possessions :laugh:


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lol.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Nasty Kobe.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Yeah, give Kobe the MVP.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Might as just bring in the dunkers to wow the crowd now


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

are all of marions points dunks? lol


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Ray Allen could have passed that for a Alley-Hoop to Kobe.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I want to see a hook shot 3 pointer


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobe is playing like this is game 7 of play-off series.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hmm Kobe & Lebron going at it.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Kobe and Lebron just having some fun here.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

So Jordan decides to bench Arenas to end the game, lol


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Hibachi! said:


> Down to 27... A moral victory for the East?


they're the eastern all star team, not the celtics


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lebron is finally getting his MOJO going.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I didn't realize how many minutes Kobe has played tonight. 

Do the Lakers play the Suns Tuesday or something?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I want to see a hook shot 3 pointer


i wanna a see a half court granny shot


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

this game sucks... its over.

and a very lackluster all-star weekend. I was very excited... but now disappointed.


Kobe is the best player in the league hands down...

he's just on another level right now, it seems like everyones jogging and he's the only one sprinting...

he'll probably win MVP or marion seeing as this is marions home


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Dirk got jobbed again. Can this guy do anything to get more minutes


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobe has been getting the most minutes for the last few years in the All Star games.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Brandname said:


> I didn't realize how many minutes Kobe has played tonight.
> 
> Do the Lakers play the Suns Tuesday or something?


 He's only played half the game...Bron is up to 28 minutes.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Wow, the Crackdown commercial really sucks.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Theonee said:


> Lebron is finally getting his MOJO going.


He's quietly had a pretty solid game: 

10/17 fg 4/6 3pt 5 reb 4 asst 26pts

Overall, the West just moved the ball much better than the East tonight. Maybe a reflection of the coaching, I don't know. And it's not often that Shaq goes 5/13 from the field.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lol @ KBs long three.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

HB said:


> Dirk got jobbed again. Can this guy do anything to get more minutes


He could hustle and actually play. Like everyone else who's out there and earned the last 10 minutes.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Phenom Z28 said:


> He's only played half the game...Bron is up to 28 minutes.


oh, the NBA box score must be wrong. It says he's played 20. Nevermind then.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Its the Kobe chunk the ball show right now


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Arenas :lol:


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

HAHAHA, LMAO Gilbert dunked with the trampoline.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

How high can an NBA player dunk off of one of those trampolines? 16', 17'?? Gilbert with the through-the-legs dunk off of the trampoline.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

LoL @ Arenas on the trampoline.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobe needs to get one more rebound, so that he can have 5 rebounds, 6 assists, 5 steals and 29 points.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

OMG Arenas...that was a classic!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wizards fans on pins and needles with Arenas doing all this crazy stuff.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

why do people constantly act like athletes are made out of glass


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Kobe might as well get an all-star mvp because he will never see a regular season mvp.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The bleeding needs to stop.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

amare for mvp


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

Brandname said:


> Wizards fans on pins and needles with Arenas doing all this crazy stuff.


So has he pulled a trampoline out onto he court during the game so he can dunk it?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

ChosenFEW said:


> why do people constantly act like athletes are made out of glass


Well to be fair, Larry Hughes does play for my favorite team. :biggrin:


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

Kobe won't get booed this MVP like last time I'd think.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

lol


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Bryant with a nice ending.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Woah!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

When did George Karl become a cameramen?


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Haha, Kobe doesn't know how to settle down. He's tearing it up. They're chanting his name.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Kobe! Kobe!....


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Dude I was screaming at Kobe to shoot the ball on that last possession...only 2 points shy of the record :sadbanana:


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

One on One said:


> Kobe won't get booed this MVP like last time I'd think.


because there arent that many fans in that stadium


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

what happend? who won? i jus woke up..


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

Phenom Z28 said:


> Dude I was screaming at Kobe to shoot the ball on that last possession...only 2 points shy of the record :sadbanana:


You really cared that much?


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

ronna_meade21 said:


> what happend? who won? i jus woke up..


Kobe won and Arenas dunked off a trampoline.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

ronna_meade21 said:


> what happend? who won? i jus woke up..


The Clippers did.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

ronna_meade21 said:


> what happend? who won? i jus woke up..


ST. LOUIS Cardinals won the world series....i think mets will take it next year though


LETS GO METS!:yay:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

One on One said:


> You really cared that much?


Who doesn't care about seeing records being set?


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

Someone shoot Mason....pleeease!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Austin Powers is handing the trophy.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Well, at least something positive for Laker fans these days


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

God this crowd is just horrible...And there are rumors to bring an NBA team to Vegas?


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

Whenever Kobe is introduced for anything its always curious to hear the reaction of the fans....very interesting, no other player makes me care about that so much.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

McGrady had 11 assists in 18 minutes.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> God this crowd is just horrible...And there are rumors to bring an NBA team to Vegas?


Yes, the Maloof brothers want to gamble and party all day without having to take a jet back to Sacramento every once in a while.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Forget bringing a team to Las Vegas.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

One on One said:


> Yes, the Maloof brothers want to gamble and party all day without having to take a jet back to Sacramento every once in a while.


What a tough life


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Helvius said:


> Forget bringing a team to Las Vegas.


Agreed...that crowd was about as excited as a nursing home.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> What a tough life


Don't forget they have to hang out with Eastern European models too!


----------



## ball3r (Feb 19, 2007)

kobe did it all hell ya gogogogogo kobe


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

They should put some Applause, and Cheer signs like on TV shows.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

no wonder people in sin city are cheering for kobe. accepting one of their kind for the mvp!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I wish Eddie Jordan didn't play Lebron so much.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Las Vegas can't work as a sports town. That city already has a strong identity. And it's too busy with too many things around to distract. The building seemed half-full at every event this weekend. Not exactly a strong atmosphere.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Pretty mediocre AS game. The crowd for the most part was dead(not uncommon for AS games) and the East didn't seem interested in competing at all. All in all one of the weaker All Star weekends I can remember.


----------



## ball3r (Feb 19, 2007)

it is time to rip the game for those who didnt see it


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Well, It will be fairly easy to top this All-Star.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It was still entertaining, regardless of the outcome. But maybe that's because I'm a Kobe fan and I'm a little bias. Haha.

West tore it up. Kobe, Melo, Marion, Amare, and the rest of them. Great job by them. 

Nice game by LeBron as well.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

They need to make the winner of this game the conference that wins homecourt advantage in the Finals (East or West). Just for the hell of it. Homecourt advantage isn't big to a lot of teams but it's an incentive that might be appealing enough.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

YAY KOBE!

Lets all applaud Kobe for trying his hardest to get the All-Star MVP.

No one liked it when LeBron over-dribbled and jacked up alot of shots. I guess it was Kobe's
turn to be a ball hog.

I'm just mad 'cause I would have liked to see Amare win it. He actually played within the offense.
And Kobe wonders why people hate him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

People still hating on Kobe. *yawn*

He played an unselfish basketball game. The East just didn't seem ready to play basketball. The time has come for Shaq to no longer start in these games. This guy just isn't an all-star anymore.


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

The highlight of all star weekend and the most entertaining event was the race between Charles and Dick. I can't wait to see an actual competitive basketball game now.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Helvius said:


> They need to make the winner of this game the conference that wins homecourt advantage in the Finals (East or West). Just for the hell of it. Homecourt advantage isn't big to a lot of teams but it's an incentive that might be appealing enough.


No, I knew it would be a matter of time before someone mentioned this. The team with the better record deserves the homecourt advantage, it makes no sense to throw in a stipulation that only 5 or 6 players on the all-star teams would even care about.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Dr. Seuss said:


> YAY KOBE!
> 
> Lets all applaud Kobe for trying his hardest to get the All-Star MVP.
> 
> ...


[strike]Pretty pathetic if you ask me. You, not Kobe[/strike]

edit. Pretty pathetic if you ask me. Your post, not Kobe. There.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

HKF said:


> People still hating on Kobe. *yawn*
> 
> He played an unselfish basketball game. The East just didn't seem ready to play basketball. The time has come for Shaq to no longer start in these games. This guy just isn't an all-star anymore.



Another person who wants to see Z during all-star festivities instead of Shaq. *yawn*

You know how boring the weekend would've been without him? It's not about giving away merit badges, it's about who the fans want to see. It's just an exhibition, and we all put to much stock into it as is.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The player who puts up the most shots in an All Star Game will always get hated on.

Last year it was Lebron, this year it was Kobe. It doesn't help that they're just about the 2 most polarizing players in the league right now (2 of the top 5 anyway). The fact is that in each case, they both shot a high percentage and contributed significantly to their team's win. There's no reason to hate that.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Tragedy said:


> Pretty pathetic if you ask me. You, not Kobe




I'm sure you were protesting when LeBron was being a ball hog last year.

Now that's it Kobe, I'm 'hating'. Anytime someone over-dribbles and takes alot of
shots is annoying. It's an all-star game, there's no excuse as to say "Well, I don't have
any good teamates." 

That annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Dr. Seuss said:


> I'm sure you were protesting when LeBron was being a ball hog last year.
> 
> Now that's it Kobe, I'm 'hating'. Anytime someone over-dribbles and takes alot of
> shots is annoying. It's an all-star game, there's no excuse as to say "Well, I don't have
> ...


You know people like to show out at the all-star game...whats the big deal its just an exhibition....


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> No, I knew it would be a matter of time before someone mentioned this. The team with the better record deserves the homecourt advantage, it makes no sense to throw in a stipulation that only 5 or 6 players on the all-star teams would even care about.


Baseball does it, the NFL doesn't even have homecourt advantage for the Championship and it's not an unsound idea. It gives an incentive to having the game at all. That would be the overall point, otherwise, just scrap it. As an event that draws a lot of attention and is supposed to be "entertaining" it fails miserably.

It's either give it an incentive or just scrap it. They don't have to entertain the fans, they really don't - they'll make their money if they leave it like it is but they could make a lot more money if it was organized a lot better (ditch half the Saturday night **** or revamp it). To be honest, I'd seriously just let Mark Cuban handle this and let him reorganize it. I think he'd do a lot better than the MaDoofs.

And I knew you were waiting for someone from one of your earlier posts .

As for the Phoenix Homerism: we get it, STAT got robbed . It's an ASG, I really don't care. It's pretty pathetic, atm. And also, the only person who pissed me off was Ray Allen with his affinity for shooting only every time the ball comes to him.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lol Some people voted after the game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> I wish Eddie Jordan didn't play Lebron so much.


I think he did it on purpose..add a little wear and tear. If you notice he also played Shaq alot...hmm


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Pretty stupid to complain about Kobe shooting too much when the West had a game record in Field Goals and Assists. Maybe at the very end he shot a lot, but the game was over. 

Oh and Gilbert Arenas is a damn fool. Hilarious on the trampoline. I also didn't want to see Big Z in the game, but Shaq is no longer an all-star. Hopefully, next year the fans vote for Dwight Howard and Greg Oden makes it as a rookie.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Helvius said:


> Baseball does it, the NFL doesn't even have homecourt advantage for the Championship and it's not an unsound idea. It gives an incentive to having the game at all. That would be the overall point, otherwise, just scrap it. As an event that draws a lot of attention and is supposed to be "entertaining" it fails miserably.
> 
> It's either give it an incentive or just scrap it. They don't have to entertain the fans, they really don't - they'll make their money if they leave it like it is but they could do make a lot more if it was organized a lot better (ditch half the Saturday night **** or revamp it).
> 
> And I knew you were waiting for someone from one of your earlier posts .


baseball does it because not every team plays each other. there is no direct competition in baseball except in the All Star game. thats why they have that stipulation. In basketball, there is direct competition. every team gets to play each other at least twice. which means if you can get a better overall record at the end of the season, you deserve home court throughout.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> You know people like to show out at the all-star game...whats the big deal its just an exhibition....



Puting on a show is Shaq.

Trying to be the MVP is LeBron/Kobe.

Again, I'm really just mad 'cause that would have been cool to see Amare win it.
What a comeback statement. ****ing Doug Collins. Why the hell do you tell a ball hog to
be a ball hog?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

HKF said:


> Pretty stupid to complain about Kobe shooting too much when the West had a game record in Field Goals and Assists. Maybe at the very end he shot a lot, but the game was over.
> 
> Oh and Gilbert Arenas is a damn fool. Hilarious on the trampoline. I also didn't want to see Big Z in the game, but Shaq is no longer an all-star. Hopefully, next year the fans vote for Dwight Howard and Greg Oden makes it as a rookie.


Z probably wouldn't have been able to go anyway. He's dealing with some tough personal issues right now, and he's missed the past 2 games for the Cavs.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Dr. Seuss said:


> Puting on a show is Shaq.
> 
> Trying to be the MVP is LeBron/Kobe.
> 
> ...


Ahhh, that's why.

EDIT - And Lebron took fewer shots last year than Amare did this year. Why was he a ballhog again?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

For those complaining about Kobe taking all the shots, check the box score, it is not like he took 40 shots, he also has 5 rebounds, 6 assists and 6 steals to go with 31 points. Lebron took 20 shots, Amare took 22 shots, Kobe took 24 shots, All of them made more than 50% of their shots.
http://www.nba.com/games/20070218/ESTWST/boxscore.html


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't see that as a major hindrance. Yeah, they play everyone but if that were the case, then the 16 top teams should get to go, regardless of conference.

With conferences being in play and playing 3-4 games against members of your own conference instead of the 2 against the opposing conference teams, there's enough there to have the ASG being a factor in who gets the 7th game in the Finals.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Dr. Seuss said:


> I'm sure you were protesting when LeBron was being a ball hog last year.
> 
> Now that's it Kobe, I'm 'hating'. Anytime someone over-dribbles and takes alot of
> shots is annoying. It's an all-star game, there's no excuse as to say "Well, I don't have
> ...


Ok. Kobe took 24 and Amare took 22.

Amare with 3 assists and Kobe with 6.

So how are two more shots suddenly shooting the ball everytime you touch it?

Don't get fooled because guards handle the ball more than centers.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

ROFL Amare wasn't too happy about Kobe winning the trophy.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Helvius said:


> Baseball does it, the NFL doesn't even have homecourt advantage for the Championship and it's not an unsound idea. It gives an incentive to having the game at all. That would be the overall point, otherwise, just scrap it. As an event that draws a lot of attention and is supposed to be "entertaining" it fails miserably.
> 
> It's either give it an incentive or just scrap it. They don't have to entertain the fans, they really don't - they'll make their money if they leave it like it is but they could do make a lot more if it was organized a lot better (ditch half the Saturday night **** or revamp it).
> 
> And I knew you were waiting for someone from one of your earlier posts .


You seem kind of bitter. Have some fun, it's the all-star game. How could it fail miserably when it has drawn so much attention? This thread is a perfect example. People need to stop playing the "noone cares" card because I'm sure you watched like everyone else who didn't care. 

People watch the game complaining about it but they're still watching. 

And it's ridiculous for any exhibition game to have an incentive regarding the postseason, one having nothing to do with the other and all.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Great Game by Kobe and Amare. Should have been CO MVP, they seemed to be working off eachother a lot this game.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Nice All-Star weekend for Dwight. Nice performance in the dunk contest even though he got shafted. And a solid performance in the All-Star game.

You could tell this game was missing the best PGs in the league on both sides. Nash might have had 35 assists tonight had he played.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

t1no said:


> ROFL Amare wasn't too happy about Kobe winning the trophy.


What makes you say that?


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> looks like wade isnt so effective when the refs dont give him all those ticky tack foul calls


bingo


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

rdm2 said:


> What makes you say that?


Did you not see his face? Everybody else were clapping and having a good time but noo not Amare.:lol:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Lol @ using the all-star game as a basis for a guy's true skill.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Helvius said:


> I don't see that as a major hindrance. Yeah, they play everyone but if that were the case, then the 16 top teams should get to go, regardless of conference.
> 
> With conferences being in play and playing 3-4 games against members of your own conference instead of the 2 against the opposing conference teams, there's enough there to have the ASG being a factor in who gets the 7th game in the Finals.


no its not. the disparity in interleague for baseball is on an entirely different level than the nba.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> You seem kind of bitter. Have some fun, it's the all-star game. How could it fail miserably when it has drawn so much attention? This thread is a perfect example. People need to stop playing the "noone cares" card because I'm sure you watched like everyone else who didn't care.
> 
> People watch the game complaining about it but they're still watching.
> 
> And it's ridiculous for any exhibition game to have an incentive regarding the postseason, one having nothing to do with the other and all.


Eh, bitter?

I had fun, not a lot of it but there were the "that's painful" moments - watching retired players brick from the arc (and trying to make it from half-court? What?), watching a disappointing Dunk Contest with Nate dunking 40 times, the All-Star Game was only entertaining to me because I'm apart of the Western Conference fan-block. I can't imagine anyone supporting Eastern teams being too proud of watching the people they voted for not even try to entertain us (barring Shaq).

Those are just the problems involving the ASGW itself. Add the camera issues, clock issues and so forth and the thing really tanks. You watch it because it's the NBA, not because it's worth watching. It's that simple. And it shouldn't have to be like that. I don't complain about the playoffs because heh, they're worth watching.

But this... it's an exhibition game that's not even exciting. It's add an incentive or scrap it. I think it's that simple; but with the money there, it'll never happen and therefore, I think it should definitely have the incentive. And a single homecourt game may mean something and there'd be the work there to get it done. And why not? Adds a bit more to the mix.

All the players in the ASG are usually from playoff-bound teams. There'd be enough intensity to kick it up to an entertaining game.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

How did Amare get 29 points in 22 minutes, but 5 fouls, lol.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

VeN said:


> bingo


Obviously Wade can't shoot, can't lead, or score when the refs don't do it for him. He only gets steals when the refs throw him the ball, and the refs make his teammates better. At the Heat forum, we've already realized that David Stern has a remote control basketball that makes the Heat magically championship contenders in the playoffs. This is old news...


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

JNice said:


> Nice All-Star weekend for Dwight. Nice performance in the dunk contest even though he got shafted. And a solid performance in the All-Star game.
> 
> You could tell this game was missing the best PGs in the league on both sides. Nash might have had 35 assists tonight had he played.


Dwight had more looks in the All-Star game than most Orlando games. Strange but true. If only his teammates were watching how to use Dwight correctly.


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

They have a remote control basketball, HOT DANG!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Helvius said:


> Those are just the problems involving the ASGW itself. Add the camera issues, clock issues and so forth and the thing really tanks. You watch it because it's the NBA, not because it's worth watching. It's that simple. And it shouldn't have to be like that. I don't complain about the playoffs because heh, they're worth watching.


Doesn't matter, you're still watching.

[/QUOTE]But this... it's an exhibition game that's not even exciting. It's add an incentive or scrap it. I think it's that simple; but with the money there, it'll never happen and therefore, I think it should definitely have the incentive. And a single homecourt game may mean something and there'd be the work there to get it done. And why not? Adds a bit more to the mix.[/QUOTE]

Because a midseason exhibition shouldn't be the reason one team or another gets a game 7. It's about a team having the better record. Not about an Atlanta Hawk helping determine who wins the title. 

Plus the whole reason for the break in the first place is to give the players a rest, they shouldn't have to come to some exhibition game and play their heart out. They pretty much go against each other all year, so this is their chance to just relax, do some and1 moves on each other and have fun. Not play some faux playoff game because the fans want to see a "real game". If you don't want to watch, don't watch, wait for the real games to come back on. 

And this is the first year it's been this lopsided anyway if I can remember, you have good years and bad years, that doesn't mean you try and tinker with your playoff system. There are 12 players on a team, you can't have them work all year to get the best record possible and some game that 2/3 of them at the most played in in February determines their fate. 

If we must add some incentive, pay them some more money or something. It's fine the way it is though.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Helvius said:


> watching a disappointing Dunk Contest with Nate dunking 40 times.


In order to be classified as "dunking," Nate needed to make them. Nate missed about 40 times. I agree with the point though, missing so many times in a row deflates any energy surrounding the event. Someone should have taken out the broom and chased little Nate off the court after the third attempt.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Yaaaaaaaaawnnnnnnn


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Dwight had more looks in the All-Star game than most Orlando games. Strange but true. If only his teammates were watching how to use Dwight correctly.


wow ... I didn't even realize Dwight ended with 20 and 12 ... not bad for a 21 yr old first timer.


----------



## Rockstone (Jan 21, 2004)

JNice said:


> wow ... I didn't even realize Dwight ended with 20 and 12 ... not bad for a 21 yr old first timer.


He'll be back.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Shooting the ball doesn't equate to selfishness. I thought Kobe's play was fine. I thought Lebron was a much bigger black hole.

Not really any different from the way they play during the season. Lebron is a good passer, but he's a very selfish passer. The only time he ever gives it up is if it's for an assist. He freezes players out. 

They both had 6 assists, but look at the assist numbers for the rest of their teams. I bring this up, because it is perfectly analagous to the way the Lakers and Cavs play as well.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Great game for Howard.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

The east guards completely sucked IMO. They would run down, shoot, miss and then you would see the west run a fast break every other play. If they would have actually waited, looked for the cutters and thrown the ball inside more, they would have had a chance to win. The east missed Kidd badly.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I wonder if Carlos Boozer has heard of..............


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

MLKG said:


> Shooting the ball doesn't equate to selfishness. I thought Kobe's play was fine. I thought Lebron was a much bigger black hole.
> 
> Not really any different from the way they play during the season. Lebron is a good passer, but he's a very selfish passer. The only time he ever gives it up is if it's for an assist. He freezes players out.
> 
> They both had 6 assists, but look at the assist numbers for the rest of their teams. I bring this up, because it is perfectly analagous to the way the Lakers and Cavs play as well.


Both players were black holes, Lebron being moreso, but it doesn't matter. 

This all-star weekend was one of the worst in recent memory for a myriad of reasons, two being the gawdy entertainment and the over-commercialization. When you pile the poor effort by most of the players involved on top of that, you've got a piss poor all-star weekend. That said, nobody wants to watch two players try to dominate the game, especially from beyond the three-point arc. Oh well, that's what the NBA has become.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Connect the freakin dots.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Anyone else agree that the NBA has the third worst all-star game behind the NHL and MLB?


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

:lol: at that proactive comment


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Anyone else agree that the NBA has the third worst all-star game behind the NHL and MLB?


NHL All Star sucks.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Dr. Seuss said:


> I wonder if Carlos Boozer has heard of..............


Maybe he can't afford it.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Connect the freakin dots.


OMG! 

It's worse then it was at first sight. Someone needs to tie him down and rub
anti-acne all over him.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I hate Kobe for taking that last shot. He just had to go over 29 points and mess up the whole thing


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

MLKG said:


> Shooting the ball doesn't equate to selfishness. I thought Kobe's play was fine. I thought Lebron was a much bigger black hole.
> 
> Not really any different from the way they play during the season. Lebron is a good passer, but he's a very selfish passer. The only time he ever gives it up is if it's for an assist. He freezes players out.
> 
> They both had 6 assists, but look at the assist numbers for the rest of their teams. I bring this up, because it is perfectly analagous to the way the Lakers and Cavs play as well.


? Cavs just beat the Lakers twice and have a better record. I don't see how you can blame the East's lack of assists on LBJ..Arenas and Wade (the starting guards) weren't exactly out there dropping dimes


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

HB said:


> I hate Kobe for taking that last shot. He just had to go over 29 points and mess up the whole thing


Amare took the last shot.. a 3 ball from the corner.. which clanged off the front of the rim


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

K-Dub said:


> Amare took the last shot.. a 3 ball from the corner.. which clanged off the front of the rim


Well the over/under was a player to score 29 points. But guess who decided to go for 31


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Kobe says next time take the over.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Pretty boring weekend overall, and poorly executed to boot. Saturday night was filled with camera and clock problems, along with judges ruining the dunk contest. Sunday's game only one team showed up. The east conceded victory tonight. Oh well, I had fun watching the west. Kobe, Amare, Ray, McGrady and company all brought it. Oh, and Dwight Howard was pretty awesome altogether, even though he got robbed in the dunk contest and nobody on his team showed up for the actual game.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

HB said:


> Well the over/under was a player to score 29 points. But guess who decided to go for 31


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Pretty boring weekend overall, and poorly executed to boot. Saturday night was filled with camera and clock problems, along with judges ruining the dunk contest. Sunday's game only one team showed up. The east conceded victory tonight. Oh well, I had fun watching the west. Kobe, Amare, Ray, McGrady and company all brought it. Oh, and Dwight Howard was pretty awesome altogether, even though he got robbed in the dunk contest and nobody on his team showed up for the actual game.


 What was wrong with the judging of the dunk contest? Subpar dunks deserve subpar scores.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Amare got jobbed at the end... He wanted the ball at the end of the fourth so many times... But he didn't get it... Well we all know why... Either way this tops off a ****ty all star weekend. Highlight - Charles/Dick followed by Kapono... Lowlight- Nate Robinson beating out Dwight Howard into the second round and the East not even bothering to show up... Followed very closely by the inability to get a freaking shot clock working when they've had about 2 months to do so... It broke during the Star Shootout or whatever the F that's called and also during the 3 point contest...


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Phenom Z28 said:


> What was wrong with the judging of the dunk contest? Subpar dunks deserve subpar scores.


Tell that to Nate Robinson. I used to be able to do some of the stuff he does. Yeah he is short, but that gimmick got old real quick. Andre Iguodala and Dwight Howard have both been robbed because of everyone's fascination with a short guy with underdog syndrome doing weak *** dunks. It's cool to see in the first round, but no way he should beat guys who can do the dunks he does in their sleep.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Hibachi! said:


> Amare got jobbed at the end... He wanted the ball at the end of the fourth so many times... But he didn't get it... Well we all know why... Either way this tops off a ****ty all star weekend. Highlight - Charles/Dick followed by Kapono... Lowlight- Nate Robinson beating out Dwight Howard into the second round and the East not even bothering to show up... Followed very closely by the inability to get a freaking shot clock working when they've had about 2 months to do so... It broke during the Star Shootout or whatever the F that's called and also during the 3 point contest...


Maybe Las Vegas just isn't fit for a professional sports team.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Obviously Wade can't shoot, can't lead, or score when the refs don't do it for him. He only gets steals when the refs throw him the ball, and the refs make his teammates better. At the Heat forum, we've already realized that David Stern has a remote control basketball that makes the Heat magically championship contenders in the playoffs. This is old news...


well at least we agree on something, gj


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

4BiddenKnight said:


> Maybe Las Vegas just isn't fit for a professional sports team.


They have no permanent fanbase. It makes no sense...


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Hibachi! said:


> They have no permanent fanbase. It makes no sense...


You do know people do _live _in Las Vegas right?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

And even if they didn't have a permanent fanbase people come through LV all year round. A game could end up being yet another attraction. It's quite confusing why they don't have a pro sports team now.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

MLKG said:


> Shooting the ball doesn't equate to selfishness. I thought Kobe's play was fine. I thought Lebron was a much bigger black hole.
> 
> Not really any different from the way they play during the season. Lebron is a good passer, but he's a very selfish passer. The only time he ever gives it up is if it's for an assist. He freezes players out.
> 
> They both had 6 assists, but look at the assist numbers for the rest of their teams. I bring this up, because it is perfectly analagous to the way the Lakers and Cavs play as well.


During regular season games and not exhibitions, I have never viewed LeBron as a selfish assist only passer and simply don't see it.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

The clock didn't break during the 3 point contest. That was TNT's version/graphic, they had an extra ****ty night. You could clearly see the arena clock on top of the blackboard running fine while TNTs on screen one was screwing up


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Hibachi! said:


> They have no permanent fanbase. It makes no sense...


Of course there is no permanent fanbase. There is no team. Makes sense, no?

I assume you meant to say there is no possibility of having a fanbase in a city with so many tourists. Not true. Las Vegas is home to 1.9 million residents, surely enough to create a homebase. A permanent fanbase has nothing to do with being permanently fixated in Las Vegas. But I'm guessing that's what you were trying to say.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

What I'm saying is that it's going to be an attraction. It's going to be a high priced game where the stars, big spenders, and entertainers go to watch a game. It will be like a higher priced Staples Center. It will not be for the 1.9 million residents living in Vegas. Which is fine profit wise. The point I am trying to make, is who the hell wants to have a homecourt where about 90% don't even care if you win or lose? Who wants to play for a team where they are impartial to who wins and who loses but just want to see a good show.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Hibachi! said:


> What I'm saying is that it's going to be an attraction. It's going to be a high priced game where the stars, big spenders, and entertainers go to watch a game. It will be like a higher priced Staples Center. It will not be for the 1.9 million residents living in Vegas. Which is fine profit wise. The point I am trying to make, is who the hell wants to have a homecourt where about 90% don't even care if you win or lose? Who wants to play for a team where they are impartial to who wins and who loses but just want to see a good show.


I just can't see 90% of the fans not caring. First off, most of the money spenders will be sitting in luxury boxes or the closest seats. Obviously, like in other big money markets, you're going to have local fans still. Who is going to fill the nose bleed and cheaper seats? The local fans who attend most games. I'm sure there will still be energy, it's not as if the lights of LA have stopped the Lakers. Sure, LA is a bigger market, but Las Vegas would hold down regulars too. I do understand your point though, and it's something the NBA would have to address. However I think fans in all markets want to see a good show, and you don't need to be a local to root for the Las Vegas team to win. Sure the faces in the crowd close to the court might change each game, but in the cheaper seats I'm sure the locals will be involved. Think of how many people hold down well paying jobs in Las Vegas while living there.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I rarely enjoy the ASG, but I enjoyed this one. Dwight, Kobe, Amare and Shaq were particularly entertaining.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

remy23 said:


> During regular season games and not exhibitions, I have never viewed LeBron as a selfish assist only passer and simply don't see it.


He said, "He only gives passes that will lead to an assist." That's about the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard. In fact, I wish the only passes Lebron ever made led directly to assists. That way he'd average 25-30 assists per game. We'd never lose.

He failed to mention that Lebron makes the best entry pass on the Cavs. Of course, I guess that could be bad since an entry pass could lead to an assist. And the drive and kick? No good. Those are the assist-only types of passes to. 

It's an all star game. It's not like Lebron dribbled out the clock and passed it to someone else at the end of the shot clock. Do they even have a shot clock at an all star game? haha

Seriously though, that comment was just way off base. Like I said, Kobe and Lebron are just about the 2 most polarizing players in the league right now (Gilbert is getting up there, and Wade with the fouls is as well).


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> *? Cavs just beat the Lakers twice and have a better record.* I don't see how you can blame the East's lack of assists on LBJ..Arenas and Wade (the starting guards) weren't exactly out there dropping dimes


:lol: 

Yeah, nobody was just passing the ball very much for the East. Lebron included. But Wade had a bad game. And Arenas was just chucking stuff left and right. He seemed to be playing with a chip on his shoulder again, which isn't particularly good for an all-star game. The ball movement in this game reflected the coaching styles of the head coaches (not necessarily because of the head coaches).


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

This one was even more one-sided than the Rooks-Sophs game, didn't like it at all.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The easts assist numbers were low because you don't get assists for passing it to the wrong team.

I can't believe no one on the West knew they were close to the record for all-star scoring. They should have gone for it. Staggering offensive output.

Boring all-star break all around though. The best thing was the Charles/Bevetta run off. The next best...who ****ing knows. I actually missed one of Gerald Green's dunks because I dozed off during the dunk contest.

Possibly the least memorable all-star game in my lifetime.

All in all this season has been a pretty big bust compared to last season. I had such high hopes, but everybody seems to be going through the motions this year.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

The wheels are coming off the All Star Break wagon.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Anyone else notice how empty the arena seemed?


----------



## jordan0386 (Jul 4, 2006)

^^^ A lot of the top tier players are hurt, so what can you do*


Hopefully, we get 16 healthy playoff teams...and we get about 5 game 7 finishes

* In response to three posts above this one


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

in response to moving a team to LV, i think david stern had a good point that the team would be competing against the other events that go on every weekend in Las Vegas, say Janet Jackson is performing that weekend and two bad teams are playing, people aren't going to see the game....

too much competition as far as the audience....


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Explain LA or NY please.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

This is probably the worst ASG i have ever seen. 

I guess that's what you get for going for the "entertainment": a bunch of guys playing no defense and running alley-oop and dunk drills. Geesh, it almost seemed it was the rookie vs Sophomores game all over again.

A couple of things that **** me off: players with agendas. Lebron jacking up a transition 3 with 18 in the shot clock and attemptig another three in the next posession (sp?). I could swear at least half his 8 3ptattempts were from way down town. Nice oging, "next Magic": trying to showboat when your team is losing by 20+... Kobe's game was quite similar: 24 shots with 9 3pA. In the 4th he looked like he was playing 1on1 with Lebron and Wade. HE was obviously going for the MVP in the second half.

The lack of defense in this game was atrotious: i was seing Marion and Amare running full legnth after a East player shot the ball so they could be spoon-fed for the wide open dunk.

Meh. At least Tracie and PArker kept their mind straight about what this game should be played.

All in all, a terrible game.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

_Dre_ said:


> Explain LA or NY please.



i dont know about NY, but being in southern california there is not as much going on in LA as there is in LV. Las Vegas has three times the Entertainment factor that LA has....


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

drudgereport.com has at least 4 stories on hundreds of arrests and different club/casino shootings


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

So everyone is complaining and it was a poor game, but someone said its one of the worst all-stars and that is retarded. Baseball has their retardedly slow game that might end in a tie and then you get to watch a bunch of steroid-juiced guys hit a ball. Hockey is weak overall and should just be banned to Canada since nobody in America watches. And football nobody even watches cause its after the season. NBA has the best all star weekend by far...I will even take this year's boring weekend over any other sport's best all-star break.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

The game sucked, and all of the young East guards kept jacking pull-up 3s. I wonder why they couldn't get back in the game. Yawn. I think the bong was the only thing that kept me awake.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Another look at the Arenas trampoline dunk http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5842618321338773009&hl=en


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

that boring all star game was an embarassment to the nba, as is kobe's selfishness even on a brilliant team. 
Now the saturday night exhibitions, on the other hand, were some great entertainment.David Stern should be ashamed that the most entertaining part of the weekend was created by charles barkley.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

I really want those shoes that Shaq has with the slots, they look awesome


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

the best parts of the weekend ended up being the shaq/lebron/dwight breakdancing, gilberts tramp dunk, d12'6 s dunk that for some stupid reason didnt get him to the finals and just shaq and sir charles in general.
rookie game was a blow out, dunk comp was a huuuge anti climax and the all star game was just the east jacking up errant 3's, lebron in particular... also kobe's selfishness was disgusting, on a team that stacked with talent the amount of times he'd just dribble around until he jacked a 3 or took a drive... yes he played well but so could every other single player on that squad, especially that west squad.
and dribbling down the clock at an all star game...? please


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

cadarn said:


> that boring all star game was an embarassment to the nba, as is kobe's selfishness even on a brilliant team.
> Now the saturday night exhibitions, on the other hand, were some great entertainment.David Stern should be ashamed that the most entertaining part of the weekend was created by charles barkley.


Meh, what would Stern care? His agenda for the weekend was obvious - commercialism and press for Las Vegas. The only thing that guy cares about is green. So until the league gets a commissioner in place that actually cares about the sport, we'll continue to see awful, gaudy all-star weekends. I may not watch the next one.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> All in all this season has been a pretty big bust compared to last season. I had such high hopes, but everybody seems to be going through the motions this year.


The Mavs are on pace to win close to 70 games.
The Suns put up massive winning streaks.
Wade is having a spectacular year.
McGrady has made a stunning comeback, carrying the Rockets to the fifth-best record in the league without Yao Ming.
Amare has made an even more improbable comeback.
Nash finally looks like he is deserving of one of those MVP awards.
With Eddy Curry's and David Lee's breakouts, the Knicks have looked pretty decent.
A bunch of young players like Boozer, Okur, Okafor, Bosh, Kevin Martin, Caron Butler, Howard and the other Howard are playing very well.
Gilbert Arenas has been very entertaining.

Really, LeBron's failure to take over the league and make the Cavs interesting is the only thing wrong with this season.


----------

